# A useful sick day rules chart for children on m.d.i



## Amity Island (Jul 13, 2020)

https://www.royalberkshire.nhs.uk/Downloads/Wards%20and%20departments%20misc/Childrens%20services_Web/Paeds%20-%20Diabetes/SDR%20bd%20tds%20internet%202020.pdf


----------

